# My Counselling Blog



## Dadwithtwolittlegirls

Sometimes I completely forget that there are other places on this site.

I am gonna paste a little from my separation thread. We split for the second time April 19, 2013 probably for the last time.

My counselling started out as IC working towards MC.. but my STBXW wants a divorce.. so I suppose this is my divorce counselling and starting over.

I started 3 weeks ago.. and after my last session I am going to weekly..

Here is the first post of my Separation Therapy... for those who don't know... Lisa is my STBXW

*Session 2 April 23/2013*

-------------------------------------------------
Had an awesome therapy session... 

Have lots to work on.. 

I have a set of rules to adhere to..
_________________________________________________

Rule #1 

SHUT UP AND LISTEN

-now this is not at me sitting in the chair with him.. it is actually taking the time to not only LISTEN but HEAR what people are saying.

-allow people to speak and say everything they need to without interruption... 

________________________________________________

Rule #2

1. E-mails from Lisa - wait 4 to 5 hours

2. Text messages from Lisa - wait 4 to 5 hours even if she is stranded on the side of the road... no exceptions.

3. Answer "yes" or "no" to all questions. Unless it has to do with the kids the answer is "No"

__________________________________________________ _

Learn this Rule:

Power & Control Words

Let

Allow

Permit


If I can say any of these words in a situation with Lisa then I am not in control and she has the power.

________________________________________________

I will see him weekly now... for a while...

This guy is awesome and I feel great when I leave his office .. he brings out things in me that I don't see normally and that is great.


----------

